# Limited vs. Extensive Debridement - Shoulder



## jeniearle (Feb 12, 2010)

What is the difference between the limited debridement in code 29822 and the extensive debridement in code 29823?  I have a note where the doctor debrided the labrum, debrided the humeral head, performed a chondroplasty of the glenoid, removed a spur from the humberal head, shaved the biceps tendon and completed a bursectomy.  He wants to code a 29822, but I'm thinking that it's more than that.  Any help is greatly appreciated!  Thank you!


----------



## Bella Cullen (Feb 12, 2010)

29822: For minor debridement of soft tissue, including labral debridement, cuff debridement, and so on. 

29823: Either for debridement of multiple soft tissue structures (labrum, subscapularis, supraspinatus) and/or a chondroplasty of the humeral head or glenoid.


So for your specific case 29823 would be the correct choice.

Hope that helps.


----------

